# Syth Wars



## PerryD (May 19, 2018)

If Star Wars were scored for vintage synths! Ha! I hope not, I love John Williams' orchestration. Just testing Syntronik and a bit of Repro 5.


----------



## PerryD (May 19, 2018)

Funny! I meant to write "Synth Wars" as the title.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 25, 2018)

PerryD said:


> Funny! I meant to write "Synth Wars" as the title.


I was just admiring how clever that was. At first I thought it was a typo then I saw the alternative and deeper meaning. Well played.


----------

